# Massanutten or Fairfield Glade?



## wdaveo (Oct 21, 2006)

We are in the process of planning our summer, 2007 family vacation and see that several of the Massanutten resorts are available to us, as well as Fairfield Glade.

My husband and I will be travelling with our two children, 10 and 12.

We are not particularly 'outdoorsy' but will enjoy the occassional short hike or bike ride I like to visit small towns and do some site-seeing. The kids would enjoy swimming. We are not golfers or fishing-people.

Can anyone offer a recommendation as to which resort(s) we may want to consider?

Thank you!

Dawn


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 21, 2006)

we have been to both more than once.  I guess with the children you would be better off at Massanutten.  You can visit a nearby Civil War battle site which was fought by VMI cadets not much older than your children.  Luray Caverns is interesting.    we took the skyline drive which was nearby.  We went to Staunton and some historical sites.  further away would be Thomas Jerrerson's home, Monticello.  the resort is big with lots of amenities.  
we loved Fairfiled Glade but we are golfers.  When we were there there was a charge to use the outdoor pool, could add up.  Units are lovely but spread out int he various homes in the large community.


----------



## JoAnn (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree with Pat...with kids, I would chose Massunutten, as I think there is more to do and see around there.  They might still have a tour into DC to see some of the monuments and parts of the Smithsonian.  The caverns would be neat for the kids too.  There is also the American Heritage village, not too far, that has original homes from Germany, Ireland, England & a pioneer home, to learn about our ancestors and how people lived in earlier times. 

We own at both, but I love FF Glade and the unit we own there (Oak Knoll).  But we like to fish, hike and take it easy.


----------



## wdaveo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.  There are several resorts at Massanutten...any suggestions as to which one would be best for us?

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## EAM (Oct 22, 2006)

*I liked Summit and Woodstone*

I liked the upper units at Summit as well as the  2 BR units at Woodstone.  Either would be good for a family of four.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Oct 22, 2006)

There's also a great indoor waterpark now at Massanutten, which should be a hit with your kids.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 29, 2006)

We recently spent a week at Fairfield Glade, but in a condo on the lake rather than the timeshare as we are in II and FF is RCI. The place is huge with eleven lakes and four golf courses as well as some of the best-rated tennis courts in the state. It is, however, not great for kids unless they like the outdoors as most of what there is to do involves using the lakes or seeing some of the spectacular scenery in the nearby parks. There is nothing around such as theme parks and the like. Masanutten Resort has opened an indoor/outdoor water park this year. I think, however, the idea of a day trip to DC is stretching it a bit unless you're traveling from thousands of miles away and don't expect to be on the east coast again. It's about two and a half hours each way if you don't hit the traffic jams from hell you often find in the DC area.


----------



## EAM (Oct 29, 2006)

*Dollywood is within driving distance of FF Glade*

Dollywood at Pigeon Forge is about two hours or so from Fairfield Glade.   We have visited there twice and would go back.  It is a very family friendly theme park and would be good for children ages 10 and 12.  There is also a (very busy) water park there as well as all of the other attractions in the Sevierville-Pigeon Forge-Gatlinburg tourist strip.  

Fairfield Glade normally offers a bus trip to Dollywood as well as bus trips to Nashville and to the Great Smoky Mountains.    The Fairfield web site www.fairfieldresorts.com has some information about the activities at the resorts.  You don't have to log in to see this information.

Speaking of bus trips, a day trip to DC is a lot easier if you take one of the bus trips from Massanutten.  When we were there, there was one tour that went to several of the major sites of interest to tourists and anothe in which you were dropped off in front of the Smithsonian in the morning and picked up there at the end of the day.  

If you decide on Massanutten, I would also recommend the New Market Battlefield (IMHO the part run by VMI is more interesting than the museum on the left as you approach the VMI facility).  Shenandoah National Park is beautiful and worth a visit.

I think you will have a good time at either Fairfield Glade or Massanutten.  Both areas are huge.   You need a car (or lots of time and strong legs  ) to get around them.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2006)

We have been to both resorts.  A family vote was taken and the result (eights votes) for Massanutten and zero for the Glades..


----------



## Jeni (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi, I am not trying to sound rude, I am just curious why you have narrowed your vacation down to these two sites with kids?  Is it based on availability?My answer would be neither...there's not much in the area that would sustain my family for a full week.  Others have pointed out historical sites, but my experience has been most kids couldn't care less.  If you are looking in TN or VA, have you considered Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge, Alexandria, Williamsburg, or VA Beach?  Again, I am not intending to sound rude or anything; neither resort caught me as a great summer week with kids.

Jeni


----------



## wdaveo (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks to all for the advice.  I have confirmed a week at Massanutten this time around.   

Dawn


----------

